# Samples only work when webcam is plugged in



## elfman (Jan 2, 2019)

If my crummy 10 dollar webcam isn't plugged in, VSTs don't load in Kontakt. I mean they do, but might take 5 minutes, and that's assuming it doesn't crash first. Playback too. If I load a score, and then disconnect my webcam, the playback will grind along at a basically nonexistent speed. Are my settings configured to only work with a microphone connection? If that's the case I don't know the solution.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 2, 2019)

Sounds like you're trying to use the webcam for audio. If you change your audio driver or turn off the audio input it should work correctly. Are you using one of the Windows audio drivers? In my case, my webcam turns on whenever I open up RX because I never bothered to set that to asio so it just uses the normal Windows drivers and then ends up turning on the webcam.


----------



## elfman (Jan 2, 2019)

I was using WaveOut. In Reaper there isn't any setting to disable audio for WaveOut. The only driver I can disable audio input in is ASIO but when I do that my playback has no sound.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 2, 2019)

This the first time I heared of sample libraries working with face recognition software


----------



## KallumS (Jan 2, 2019)

elfman said:


> Hmm. I was using WaveOut. In Reaper there isn't any setting to disable audio for WaveOut. The only driver I can disable audio input in is ASIO but when I do that my playback has no sound.



Try Asio4all.


----------



## Kony (Jan 2, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> This the first time I heared of sample libraries working with face recognition software


This should make @Quasar happy


----------



## I like music (Jan 2, 2019)

My response won't be helpful at all. But it seems to be that the gods have decided that your role in life is to do live samplecasts and library reviews. It is a sign. Go with it!


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 2, 2019)

I like music said:


> My response won't be helpful at all. But it seems to be that the gods have decided that your role in life is to do live samplecasts and library reviews. It is a sign. Go with it!


The first good joke in 2019


----------

